# 2.0TDi or 2.0TFSi



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

We're thinking about a new A4 this summer and wondered what the general consensus is on Derv v Petrol these days.

Looking at either the 170PS TDi unit or the 200PS petrol.

If all other things about the cars were equal (the diesel costs around Â£500 more than an identically specced petrol version), which would you go for and which would make the most sense?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Depends on the mileage you do, as a rule Diesels are only a better option of you do more than 20k a year due to their higher running costs (servicing etc) and the higher price of fuel although their residuals are usually better but this is mostly offset by the higher new price.

They also sound like tractors :wink:

Don't forget the A4 is being replaced early next year so it might be a better option to buy a year old B7 (2.0T S-Line) like this: http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/142644.htm


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Having driven both the 140 TDi (Golf & Touran) & the 200 FSI in an A4 Avant I would say that the TDi just edged in terms of overall driveability & was significantly better in terms of economy. The prospect of the 170 engine though would make the petrol version almost redundant. Why would anyone go petrol with the choice of these two?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jbell said:


> Depends on the mileage you do, as a rule Diesels are only a better option of you do more than 20k a year due to their higher running costs (servicing etc) and the higher price of fuel although their residuals are usually better but this is mostly offset by the higher new price.
> 
> They also sound like tractors :wink:
> 
> Don't forget the A4 is being replaced early next year so it might be a better option to buy a year old B7 (2.0T S-Line) like this: http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/142644.htm


When I said 'new' I meant new to us. Though we're looking at new ones depending on the deal...



nutts said:


> Having driven both the 140 TDi (Golf & Touran) & the 200 FSI in an A4 Avant I would say that the TDi just edged in terms of overall driveability & was significantly better in terms of economy. The prospect of the 170 engine though would make the petrol version almost redundant. Why would anyone go petrol with the choice of these two?


Well, my default choice was to go with the diesel, but I just wondered if the 200PS petrol unit (or the 220 if one comes up) would edge it now that diesel isn't the 'cheap' fuel any more. Also, you say FSI - which I think is the 163PS unit. The TFSI is the 200PS one.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Kell the 200ps FSI mated to the DSG in my GTI was not that economical at all and was certainly no better than my mapped TT :? .....FWIW


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

I can never get my head round diesel, unless, as others have said, you're doing mega mileage. For me, and it's just my own warped opinion, a 'prestige' car should waft, or growl, into sight, not come clattering along like a bag a spanners being kicked down concrete stairs...


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

BAMTT said:


> Kell the 200ps FSI mated to the DSG in my GTI was not that economical at all and was certainly no better than my mapped TT :? .....FWIW


Agree we have the sportback 2.0T FSI with DSG and it is not much better than my 3.2 TT, just running around town generally I get about 230 miles to the tank


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I had an A4 Avant 20T petrol as a loan car for 3months and it just didnt feel good. Sounds rough when cold, and the mpg was not that good. Go with the diesel.


----------



## jonny_t (Jun 26, 2002)

Go with the Diesel fella, you know it makes sense.

You don't fancy selling me your TT do you?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

TTwiggy said:


> a 'prestige' car should waft, or growl, into sight, not come clattering along like a bag a spanners being kicked down concrete stairs...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Would you like to buy a barely run-in 2004 S4, Kell?

Mine's going this Spring / Summer, regardless of my R8 delivery date.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jampott said:


> Would you like to buy a barely run-in 2004 S4, Kell?
> 
> Mine's going this Spring / Summer, regardless of my R8 delivery date.


I would love it Tim, but it;s not the right car for us just now.

*Edit*

Lisa's just asked: "Why don't we want to buy that?"

So, you never know.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I also have a SB 170 TDi S tronic and average 42mpg. 

I must say that it is very fast, but I cringe whenever I hear the engine.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Kell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Would you like to buy a barely run-in 2004 S4, Kell?
> ...


Take advantage and quick


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


The car or the wife?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


The car of course


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I obviously missed off the "T"  Yes it was the 200PS TFSI A4 Avant 



Kell said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on the mileage you do, as a rule Diesels are only a better option of you do more than 20k a year due to their higher running costs (servicing etc) and the higher price of fuel although their residuals are usually better but this is mostly offset by the higher new price.
> ...


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

My wife drives a 2.0fsi (non turbo) A3 and around town (work commute) struggles to get 25mpg. On the open road/motorway this increases to an average of about 34mpg. If she wasnt so heavy footed I am sure this could be improved to around 38mpg.

By comparison a colleague of hers has the 2.0TDi A3 doing a similar commute journey and claims to get over 40mpg and up to 50mpg on a run.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Your mileage has to be the deciding factor.

If you do approx 20k+ it _could _be worth it financially to go diesel.

Personally given the higher price of diesel cars, servicing and fuel - Petrol every time.

Given the new A4 is on the horizon, might sir consider an alternative at this stage?

Honda Accord, Mazda6, Saab 9-3 spring to mind.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Residuals make the diesels more attractive, though an S4 like Tim's would be my choice if doing fewer miles.

Go try an E90 BMW 320/330d too, you might just be converted.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

gcp said:


> Go try an E90 BMW 320/330d too, you might just be converted.


I am.

The wife isn't.

:roll:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

My experience so far is that the 2.0 TDI 140 is worth about 10mpg over the 2.0 TFSI (though the one I have is 230ps).

Buying new, I might go for diesel, since it will hold its value better. Buy used and you should be able to take advantage of the petrol car's poorer residuals.


----------



## Merlin66 (Jan 10, 2005)

Carlos said:


> My experience so far is that the 2.0 TDI 140 is worth about 10mpg over the 2.0 TFSI (though the one I have is 230ps).


I would suggest its really closer to 20mpg difference.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I would go for a pumpe duisse unit (1.9 tdi, 2.0 tdi 140) which are far noisier than newer comon rail units as they produce more diesel 'knock' and general NVH.

As said elsewhere, go dev if doing higher mileage. Petrol turbo fine for low <10K a year motoring.

2.0 TD torque higher and produced lower than 2.0 petrol turbo - making for an easier (lazier) drive.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> I would go for a pumpe duisse unit (1.9 tdi, 2.0 tdi 140) which are far noisier than newer comon rail units as they produce more diesel 'knock' and general NVH.
> 
> As said elsewhere, go dev if doing higher mileage. Petrol turbo fine for low <10K a year motoring.
> 
> 2.0 TD torque higher and produced lower than 2.0 petrol turbo - making for an easier (lazier) drive.


Would or wouldn't? :?:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Diesel.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > I would go for a pumpe duisse unit (1.9 tdi, 2.0 tdi 140) which are far noisier than newer comon rail units as they produce more diesel 'knock' and general NVH.
> ...


Soz. Wouldn't! :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


I thought the 2.0TDi employed less Pumpe Duse and more Piezo tech. Or is that just the 170 version?

I've forgotten now. :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I think pizza injectors were first used on 170hp model.


----------

